# New landline phones, dozens of bells and whistles



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2018)

*We decided that it was time to invest in a new set of landline phones.  DH wanted a set that had headphone jacks in the handsets.  He likes using headphones when he talks. Helps him to hear conversations better, and does not disturb others.
I finally found a set on Amazon by Panasonic.  The cool thing is that it has a call block feature.  If an incoming call is known spam, I just hit the block button, it does a yes/no confirmation and it is blocked. Or so they say. We will see if my calls go down. I have already blocked 3 numbers.'

Another cool feature is when I add numbers to the phone book, it adds them to all handsets.  So that saves me having to create a phone list on each phone.

It Has intercom, a baby monitor, and a "key finder" feature..do not know what that is all about.   Remember the days when all you had to do was plug in a phone and you were good to go?  This one has a 75 page instruction booklet.
*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2018)

It sounds pretty great, Marie.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 28, 2018)

You're right, Marie....they've come a long waaaay!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2018)

Marie,we have had a Panasonic for years and it has the features you mentioned. We have never had any problems with it. I wonder if the one you bought lets you block as many unwanted calls as you would like. We can only block 20. I also found that the headphones aren't loud enough for me, but I do have a hearing problem. I use my Caption Call phone for some calls. I'd never get rid of my land line. Reception in our home on any cell phone is terrible.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a Panasonic also and it sounds like the one you have. I love it! If I'm not in and don't hear it ring, it will list the "Missed calls" and like yours, it will let me block calls plus many more features. Mine also is an answering machine. I haven't had any problems with mine either.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2018)

Panasonic seems to be a very good phone.  We've had ours for the better part of 10 years, and have had No problems.  We have 3 handsets placed near the far ends and the middle of the house, so we can always hear the ring, and get to the phone fairly quickly.  Ours has a feature where we can automatically block nuisance/spam calls by pressing "9"....seems to work, as we seldom get a repeat from a number we've "9nd".


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 9, 2018)

Our phones don't have as many features as yours but it screens all calls from people who aren't in our phone book.  Before they are connected they have to say who they are, press the hash key and wait for us to accept the call.  This cuts out all the non-human calls too.  Absolutely brilliant.  Some days when I check we've had up to six unwanted calls intercepted.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2018)

Mary1949 said:


> Our phones don't have as many features as yours but it screens all calls from people who aren't in our phone book.  Before they are connected they have to say who they are, press the hash key and wait for us to accept the call.  This cuts out all the non-human calls too.  Absolutely brilliant.  Some days when I check we've had up to six unwanted calls intercepted.



Great feature Mary. I have a smart phone and it's too smart for me.


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *We decided that it was time to invest in a new set of landline phones.  DH wanted a set that had headphone jacks in the handsets.  He likes using headphones when he talks. Helps him to hear conversations better, and does not disturb others.
> I finally found a set on Amazon by Panasonic.  The cool thing is that it has a call block feature.  If an incoming call is known spam, I just hit the block button, it does a yes/no confirmation and it is blocked. Or so they say. We will see if my calls go down. I have already blocked 3 numbers.'
> 
> Another cool feature is when I add numbers to the phone book, it adds them to all handsets.  So that saves me having to create a phone list on each phone.
> ...



Would you mind posting the model of the Panasonic phone or send it to me in a PM? Thanks.


----------

